# Transurethral bx of prostatic urethra



## darcsilvia@yahoo.com (May 16, 2011)

After much research, I am coming up with confilicting answers as to the correct cpt code for a TRANSURETHRAL STRIP BIOPSY OF PROSTATIC URETHRA.  Feedback on code selection greatly appreciated!  I am thinking 52601 vs 52630.  Although the physician never states the patient is s/p turp, the op note is as follows....

OP NOTE:  cysto was performed, throughout it's length and apex of the previously resected prostatic urethra, frondular neoplastic appearing lesion noticed.  The TUR loop was used to resect frondular material at the apex of the prostate, and the area was also completely cauterized.
Random bladder bx also performed.

52601 VS 52630 VS 52214  in addt to 52204-59

also, dx = would it be 189.3 or 185 
PATHOLOGY REVEALS UROTHELIAL CA OF strip bx of prostatic urethra

thank you for any help on this


----------

